# Photo Contest Media Day.



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

This is the photo contest media day:-D Where we will talk about the contest and our betta pics and who we think will win the contest. This is also were we can get advice from others of witch pic we should post, we aslo can interveiw others also. So have fun talking about our bettas and getting exicted about the contest.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

Ok, now that the voteing is underway we can start talking about what photo we liked and what photo you want to enter into the July contest.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

i am going to send my avatar


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

ok, that sounds good betta dude, I'll tell you what photos I liked, the cat one, the crying betta and the one of the blue fish with it's gills showing.

now can i tell you what pic i voted for?

wow, no one likes this post.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I submitted one of the fish in my avatar, but not that picture itself. i think no one is participating in this thread b/c it kind of ruins the suspense of who will win if we all say who we voted for. Honestly I don't even remember who I voted for lol


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

true lol.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

man my heart is broken i was dead last and i was also very excited about this well now i an'rt anymore congrats for the winner.

Try again riese98! I loved all the detail in your fish's scales. You caught his flaring nicely too. I look forward to seeing your pics in more contests.

Sarah

thanks for the encouraging coments. you guys Rock!!!!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

awww man i'm disapointed i wasn't first but second is pretty darn good for a newb like me! lol gumbo is something awesome though and i love sharing his pic  i love the winner pic though, i'm a softie for cats and fish!


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

yeh but last really sucks. trust me. well i can't blame poor Nila but i can blame my dumb camera. oh does anyone know how long bettas live?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

riese98 said:


> yeh but last really sucks. trust me. well i can't blame poor Nila but i can blame my dumb camera. oh does anyone know how long bettas live?


i have heard about 2-3 years maybe even 4-5. I would say anywhere between 2-5 years if properly taken care off


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

does any one know if epson salt works for taking care of fin rot?


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> awww man i'm disapointed i wasn't first but second is pretty darn good for a newb like me! lol gumbo is something awesome though and i love sharing his pic  i love the winner pic though, i'm a softie for cats and fish!


I'd be excited if Isaiah got 2nd place in a contest. It's not a shocker that you got it because with a fish like that on the list it'd be hard to resist voting for. I'm entering the July contest and to be honest I have a lot of doubt that I'll get any votes. I've been having complications with my camera and just now my father let me borrow his camera in order to get a better photograph. I'll have to enter my newer picture tomarrow.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

well i entered the same pic as last time i doubt i'll even get a votes.


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

riese98 said:


> well i entered the same pic as last time i doubt i'll even get a votes.


You should try a new photo reise98 and try to improve on what you already do well. Practice makes perfect as they say. No use doing the same things over and over again hoping for new results. 

Good luck,

Sarah


----------

